# Kubota L3901 versus New Holland Boomer 37



## rt014 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've narrowed my search to two tractors - either a Kubota L3901 or a NH Boomer 37.  This thread covered all the requirements and feedback received:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-me-zero-in-on-some-tractor-options.144316/

*What pluses, minuses, miracles, horror stories can you tell me about either tractor?  I know the dealership matters.  But what can you tell me about the quality, workmanship, reliability and most of all...toughness of both?*

Requirements were:
a) Skid trees
b) move cut wood
c) move boulders
d) road maintenance and drain outs
e) food plot maintenance
f) minor backhoe digger around the pond
g) snow removal

Thanks


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 21, 2015)

If its the new boomer. Its made by ls. You could buy the ls cheaper. My opinion, kubota makes some of the best small tractors out there.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think the boomer comes in shuttle shift or hydrostat. That kubota i believe is one of the value models or what ever you wanna call it. Probably comes with the shifter on the floor, no tilt steering. Im not saying its a bad tractor, its just a basic tractor. The boomer will have more features, but i think they are cheaper quality. I like the L series kubotas and the gst transmission.


----------



## trailrated (Jul 21, 2015)

I currently have 2 kubotas. Needless to say I am a fan. As duramax said, the L3901 is a basic tractor. One thing Kubota is famous for is their economy line (nothing wrong with the economy line btw) is on the light side. I would compare lift capacity between the two. Kubota is also famous for being conservative in FEL lift capacity and set low from the factory. 

Heavier is always better when it comes to tractors for ground engaging work. If the two are neck and neck then compare dealers, warranty, weight, lift capacity and make your decision. I love my kubotas and would buy again.


----------



## semipro (Jul 22, 2015)

Try them both out at the dealer.  They should be happy to let you.
When I was looking at Boomers I did not like the treadle style hydrostatic foot control they had.  Not sure if its changed.
Its hard to find a better built tractor than a Kubota.  IIRC the lift capacity and/or ground engaging force of the Kubota was superior to others.

Edit: 
Also, if I'd known that parts of my JD were going to be Chinese-made (e.g. tires) I'd probably have gone with Kubota.  That's assuming that the Kubota was completely/mostly built in Japan.


----------



## rt014 (Jul 22, 2015)

duramaxman05 said:


> I like the L series kubotas and the gst transmission.



Can you give me some specifics on why you like the gst transmission?
Thanks


----------



## ccmac (Jul 22, 2015)

Kubota in my opinion is a better tractor and I do not think it is even close. New Holland tractor we had was so poorly made, always had electric issues. I mean it would do weird things, like shut off when it was good and ready. Flip the headlights on and the wipers might just decide to come on instead. Weird stuff all the time. Cheaply made body panels that were easily removed by braches as they brushed against them. Well....you get the idea I hope. On the other hand the Kubota I had was an L3130, and it handled everything very well. Never had any issues with it whatsoever. Strong running tractor and a joy to operate. My father in law is a farmer and so we have many tractors on the farm, mostly larger John Deere, but the Kubota's (Utility type) are really great tractors. Buy one and I personally feel that you'll never regret that buy. Ours was a Direct drive tranny and I actually prefer them even though we have many GST trannies on the other tractors. Oh..got a couple old Olivers and Internationals as well.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 22, 2015)

The gst is a hydraulic shuttle shift and depending on the year of tractor, they either have a 8 or 12spd powershift. I think its better than the deere power reverser which is a hydraulic shuttle only. Hydraulic shuttle is you dont have to you the clutch to go forward or reverse. The powershift part is shifting through the gears without using the clutch


----------



## Creekside (Jul 24, 2015)

I just bought a JD 1023e, much smaller than what you're looking at, but I kind of had the same problem choosing between JD and Kubota.  I looked at what the majority of the work was I would be doing with it (loader work) and which had higher capacities.  The JD also had side by side pedals and some things that made it more comfortable to operate.  If all that stuff is pretty similar I say go with your "butt feel", which one feels better when you sit on it and use it.


----------



## EJP1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

I chose not to buy a Kubota, and went with a Kioti instead and I am very impressed with it each and every day I use it... However that wasn't your question, out of those two, Kubota all the way. As others pointed out, NH in that size is made by LS, and is literally the exact same tractor as the LS, just more expensive because of the name. LS is an okay tractor, but it certainly isn't the best.

Look at Tractorbynet for more direct conversations on these tractors.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 25, 2015)

Kioti makes a good tractor too. I worked at a place that sold then. I was there for a year. The only thing we really done to them was regular service maintenance. There was 1 issue with the dk45s. The fuel tanks would leak. But thats been 6 years ago. The only thing i will say about that is bad is the steel quality is a little weaker. I remember installing loader and i would torque it to specs and the bolts would strip. I had my snap on torque wrenches checked. So i ended up to grade 5 bolts or equivalent metric. So just becareful if you are tightening something up.


----------

